

Ask HN: Presentation Software? - pquerna

Ideally I wanted some wiki format -&#62; HTML5 sweet animation generator, that also could output a PDF.<p>I looked at the ancient S5:
http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/s5/<p>But even Eric Meyers is back to using Keynote now:
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2010/05/07/web-2-0-talk-html5-vs-flash/<p>What do you use for presentations at Conferences?
======
alanh
Keynote can output PDFs.

You may also want to check out 280 Slides: <http://280slides.com/>

~~~
philwelch
280 Slides is by 280 North, YC08.

------
purp
<http://prezi.com/> ... most interesting thing to come to presentations in a
looong time. Check out their take on Pecha-Kucha:

<http://prezi.com/j9anrjn-gdwj/prezi-pecha-kucha-bw/>

Danger is that you'll spend all your time futzing with the style and not put
in enough substance.

------
esim
Prezi. I like their canvas style approach. You can really get the big picture
that way. Although I kind of agree that it's easy to get lost in styling, I do
think it's better that I get lost than my audience. It's a real attention-
grabber, I know from experience.

------
scw
I've used beamer on occasion and think its great, albeit because I use LaTeX
elsewhere: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beamer_(LaTeX)>

If you want to go the HTML5 route, I'm guessing pulling the relevant code out
of the Google presentation highlighting HTML5 features would be a good
exercise; source at: <http://code.google.com/p/html5-slides/>

For pure wiki syntax, I'd go with Pandoc which allows conversion to both S5
and PDF from a variety of markup languages:
<http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>

------
plaes
Although not exactly the right answer, but it might give some of you a few
ideas. Here's a presentation that WebkitGtk's maintainer did for GCDS 2009:
<http://webkitgtk.org/gcds.html>

And I use Beamer (Latex) myself because of the equations...

------
CyberFonic
If you follow the "Present like Jobs" school, then Keynote is all you need.

Of course, most people would rather futz with their animations than rehearse.
check out: <http://wziwyo.com/?p=177>

------
augustl
I create and present with Keynote on iPad, works great.

Before iPad, I used <http://280slides.com/> on my Thinkpad.

------
kashif
I find Prezi very nice - although it doesnt meet your wiki to html5 generation
critieria. <http://prezi.com/>

------
fbuilesv
Showoff (<http://github.com/schacon/showoff>), Markdown > HTML/PDF.

